# Eure Lieblings Barlow-Sprüche



## stormice (3. Oktober 2010)

Hey Buffis,

fast jeder kennt ihn und liebt ihn unseren Barlow.
Nun will ich mal von euch wissen welchen Spruch ihr am meisten liebt oder gar welchen Blog 
Mein Favorit war der wo es drum geht das Hexer immer unendlichen Atem buffen^^
Oder sein Blog zu Kriegern gefiel mir auch sehr^^
Ausserdem hättet ihr eine Idee über was man auch noch einen derartigen Blog machen könnte?



MFG euer Storm (=


----------



## BasiGorgo (3. Oktober 2010)

"ich dank mir: mein schurkiger freund: entweder du machst vanish oder du gehst ins grelle lich...hat sich für zweites entschieden..
'heal???ß'
so wie du spielst kostet rezzen weniger mana als heilen"


----------



## Schokrän (3. Oktober 2010)

Da fällt mir sofort einer ein!

"Ist Es kalt, lass Es stehen! Taumelt Es, weitergehen! Lass das Schäfchen machen sein schläfchen und wirf aufs Schweinchen keine Steinchen!"

MfG


----------



## Kleinkind01 (3. Oktober 2010)

Der Hunter Block: Nur um Sekunden später den gesheepten, den geshackelten und den (weiß nimmer welcher cc) mob mit multishot rauszuholen^^"

Mage Block fand ich auch sehr gut^^

lg


----------



## NiniEngel (3. Oktober 2010)

"Wer den Heiler verarscht - DER läuft!"


----------



## Caspar (3. Oktober 2010)

ich musste spontan laut lachen, als er in seinem neuesten blog über den dungeonfinder erwähnt, dass er immer gier auf den bronzedrachen aus hdz4 wirft und sich hinterher ärgert, weil nicht einmal der reagenzienhändler das ding kauft


 -> 'obwohl zugegeben, die teile sind auch ne spur zu sperrig fürs gewürzregal'



ansonsten sinds halt viele formulierungen, die ich oft mal aus versehen benutze, weil sie einfach so gut klingen. würde den rahmen sprengen, die jetzt alle aufzuzählen 


als besten blog würd ich den gesamten hdz4-part aus dem neuesten teil nehmen. mit dem 'herrn in chrom'. einfach sehr, sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## Kleinkind01 (3. Oktober 2010)

Kleinkind01 schrieb:


> Der Hunter Block: Nur um Sekunden später den gesheepten, den geshackelten und den (weiß nimmer welcher cc) mob mit multishot rauszuholen^^"
> 
> Mage Block fand ich auch sehr gut^^
> 
> ...


----------



## Kialex (3. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finde es geil wie Barlow über Arthas in seinem neusten Blog schimpft^^


----------



## Reaper13 (3. Oktober 2010)

Ey,alter!Deine Mutter skillt improved sap


----------



## Tweetycat280 (3. Oktober 2010)

Hehe Knightriderbutton

Aka Unsichtbarkeit entdecken u Unterwasseratmung


----------



## gallatin8 (4. Oktober 2010)

Look at me! Im the mighty protection Paladin! I´m gonna roll on every tank-item! TADA!


Der Druide kann alles, aber nicht richtig und das beknackteste ist: Egal was er macht er muss sich vorher in alberne Tiere oder Pflanzen verwandeln!


Entweder du drückst jetzt Vanish oder du gehst ins helle Licht schurkiger Freund, hat sich für letzteres entschieden. 


Gäbe es eine Skala mit den dümmsten Dingen die die World of Warcraft Engine, vom Programmcode her zu einer gebenen Zeit, rechnerisch überhaupt erlaubt und ginge sie von 1 bis 10. Magier würfen auf ihr für 19 critten.


Halten sie eben das Salz! Mein Aquarium klingelt!


Typ A hat einen Namen wie: Fastfregger, Powersniper oder Allykiller und spielt zusammen mit seinem Schurkenfreund "Shadowdeff" und Schattenpriester "Facemeltor" bei der Gilde "Lords of Ownage"


Aufgabe 1: Die Gruppe wipen!


Hilfreich beim wipen ist generell auch sein Pet, es kennt drei Einstellungen: Passiv, Defensiv und Aggresiv, oder wie ich sie gern nenne: Hirntot, verbuggt und Grenzdebil


Dieser Jäger kennt zwei Verhaltensmuster: Afk und Panik!



Das sind meine Lieblinge^^



PS: Irgendwie beunruhigend das ich die alle auswendig kann.......


----------



## abe15 (4. Oktober 2010)

Jägerblog:
"...nur um wenige Augenblicke später genau den Mob zu dotten, den er in seine eigene Eisfalle zieht."


----------



## Tweetycat280 (4. Oktober 2010)

kann wer mal den neuen Blog verlinken


----------



## nosmoke (4. Oktober 2010)

Druiden sind irgendwoe komisch, und damit meine ich nicht unbedingt "ha ha" komisch, sondern irgendwie so merkwürdig komisch, wie die sorte nachbarn die um 3 uhr nachts 'the girl from ipanema' auf anschlag hochdrehen um anschliessend sämtliche küchengeräte nach grösse sortiert in den innenhof zu werfen, und auf die frage, warum sie das tun, mit: "halten sie eben das salz, mein aquarium klingelt grade", zu antworte.

Druidenblog ^^


----------



## LeFreakk (4. Oktober 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> kann wer mal den neuen Blog verlinken





http://download.wowszene.de/wowszene.de_random_dungeon.mp3 

hier bitte sehr


----------



## Nexxen (4. Oktober 2010)

> Alle Priester sollten auf einen "Holy Priest Online Role Play Server verschoben werden" wo sie sich bis ans Ende ihrer Tage sich gegenseitig den Popo vergolden können!



Endgeil! XD


----------



## palabexx (4. Oktober 2010)

molten core trauma^^


----------



## Talco (4. Oktober 2010)

Und was können dudus nicht in ihrer beknackten baumgestalt ?
richtig
Baumrinde casten

xD


----------



## c0bRa (4. Oktober 2010)

Wer die Frage, ob er Pizza mag, mit "Weiß nicht" beantwortet, Mädchen eklig findet, wem grau zu schrill ist und für wen Papst Benedikt die mit Abstand coolste Sau der nördlichen Hemisphäre ist, für den könnte der Paladin genau die richtige Klasse sein... Der Paladin ist die "Einzelkind-von-reichen-Eltern"-Version des Priesters... XD


----------



## Tsujigiri (4. Oktober 2010)

Verbesserter Segen der Macht - unterste Verhandlungsbasis... ansonsten ab zum Trainer und umskillen!


----------



## Varagon (4. Oktober 2010)

Magier können in World of Warcraft 4 Dinge: Brot, Wasser, Portale und Unfug... und nur letzteres tun sie ohne sich 3 mal bitten zu lassen.

Deine Skillung ist die beste PUNKT! Poste sie in Schurkenforen und frage nach Meinungen. Ist jemand anderer Meinung flame ihn oder seine Mutter.

lg


----------



## Gruftpirscher (4. Oktober 2010)

Hexerblog: 

"Mensch Alter, ich glaube, Dein Pony brennt!"


----------



## Trig (4. Oktober 2010)

Konsequenz heißt auch Holzwege zu Ende zu gehen. (oder so ähnlich) 
Da geht es im Mage oder Hexerblogg um Unsichtbarkeit/Unsichtbarkeit entdecken bzw. um Fluch/Fluch aufheben.

Stimmt: Druiden sind irgendwoe komisch, und damit meine ich nicht unbedingt "ha ha" komisch, sondern irgendwie so merkwürdig komisch, wie die sorte nachbarn die um 3 uhr nachts 'the girl from ipanema' auf anschlag hochdrehen um anschliessend sämtliche küchengeräte nach grösse sortiert in den innenhof zu werfen, und auf die frage, warum sie das tun, mit: "halten sie eben das salz, mein aquarium klingelt grade", zu antworte.

KNALLER!!!

Ich muss mir das unbedingt wieder anhören, wie geil ist das denn... Hab schon Pipi in den Augen, wenn ich das nur lese....
A propos: Ich spiele Druide... Muss weg, mein Aquaruim klingelt, bis denn!


----------



## Gruftpirscher (4. Oktober 2010)

Druiden-Blog:

Sie sind nun mal ein Baum und daran läßt sich nicht rütteln 


Priester-Blog:
(kein Zitat, nur aus dem Gedächtnis)

"Mein Name ist Tarion von den Engeln des Ewigen Lichts. Man sagt, Ihr führt mit scharfer Klinge eine Gruppe wackerer Helden durch das Schattenlabyrinth bis hin zu Murmur. Darf ich Euch zur Seite stehen und kraft meines Glaubens in Übereinstimmung mit der Prophezeihung dafür sorgen, dass Euer Blut so zäh wie Teer wird und Euer Leben nicht mehr imstande ist, aus Eurem Körper zu weichen, solange mein Herz schlägt?"

"Mann Alter, geh doch einfach gepflegt sterben!"


----------



## Evilslyn (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich weis den genauen Wortlaut nicht mehr, aber der Part mit dem Magier im Arathihochland find ich zum schießen.

Wo er bei der Schmiede mit seinem Schurken zu gange ist, einen Krieger Saped und einen anderen "Nierenhiebt" und dann am umflaggen ist.
DABEI kommt ein Magier angeritten. Hat gute Aussicht und genügend Zeit alles zu sehen was Barlow da treibt.
Und wie er dann runterzählt. 2..1... - Alles was der Magier jetzt noch tun könnte, um das Umflaggen zu verhindern, ist ein instant AE effekt.... BAM AOE BAM AE! Krieger einschreiten ... tot 

Aber kommt am besten wenn man das original hört.


----------



## Edrohma (4. Oktober 2010)

Der Priester hat 3 Skillungen, Holy für bessere Heilung, Shadow für amtlich fiese Gesichtsschmelzen und Disziplin für restliche Punkte und schöner leuchten.


----------



## Nexus.X (4. Oktober 2010)

+ Hexer zeichnen sich gerade dadurch aus, dass sie jede noch so gammlige Funktion mit einem Chatmakro belegt haben ... und ganz ehrlich, wenn ich noch einmal: "Klickt auf dieses Portal damit eine Höllenbestie erscheint!", oder ähnliches lesen muss, mach ich mir Chatmakros, die im Tradechannel ausführliche Informationen über die Konsistenz  meines Stuhlgangs geben ...

+ ... diese gewisse klassenspezifische Grundschizophrenie schlägt sich dementsprechend auch in einem wichtigen Wesenszug der Druiden nieder ... denn die haben entweder, so der Fachausdruck, alle amtlich einen an der Klatsche - oder aber sind dermaßen oberchillig, dass man glaube könnte sie würden während der Buffpausen die Tier 1 Schulterstücke aufrauchen.

Sind so meine Favoriten, wobei der Druiden-Blog allgemein klasse ist.  

MfG


----------



## Quetan (4. Oktober 2010)

Also mein Lieblings Spruch ist der, den er in seinem neuen Blog gebracht hat : "So wie du spielst, kostet reezen weniger mana als heilen"
Das zu sagen, hab ich mir schon angewöhnt, wenn ich mit meinem heiler iwelche dds verrecken lasse, wenn sie permanent Aggro ziehen.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (4. Oktober 2010)

besten spruch fand ich "kennst du mich noch? das war für HDZ"


----------



## Krezton (4. Oktober 2010)

Magier können in WOW 4 Dinge  

Wasser 
Brot
Portale 
und Unfug

und nur letzteres machen sie ohne dass man sie fragen muss


----------



## Bremgor (4. Oktober 2010)

"besten spruch fand ich "kennst du mich noch? das war für HDZ"
den wollte ich gerade posten^^

allgemein ist der einfach hammer, vor allem der Hexerblog (hab die kngihtrider folge sogar zufällig gesehen).


Meine Lieblingszitate sind:

Halten sie eben das Salz, mien Aquarium klingelt gerade


Wenn es kalt ist, lass es stehen. Taumelt es, weitergehen. Lass das Schäfchen machen sein Schläfchen und wirf auf Schweinchen keine Steinchen.

An dem Tag muss wohl jemand Maltes Hund umgefahren haben

Oh, ein Schaf!


----------



## Waldman (4. Oktober 2010)

Schurkenblog -> Deine Skillung ist die Beste - Punkt!


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Oktober 2010)

Wer ist Barlow?


----------



## Kremlin (4. Oktober 2010)

ihr mit eurem barlow.


----------



## Arthesan (4. Oktober 2010)

Die schwierigere Frage ist, welche ich nicht mag^^ Aber die besten gibts immer noch im Dudublog. "Machen wir uns nichts vor, Druiden sind iwie komisch, und damit meine ich nicht HAHA-komisch..." und die ganze foglende Palette

Als Krieger fand ich den Kriegerblog auch ganz gut nicht zu vergessen...

Einigen wir uns drauf, Barlow ist genial


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Oktober 2010)

Wer ist Barlow?


----------



## corlay (4. Oktober 2010)

Hm... da hinten... hm... da stehen 2 Typen... hm.... CHARGE


----------



## Splendid (4. Oktober 2010)

Aber der Magier hat auch nützliche Seiten. Brot und Wasser halten die downtimes nach von ihm verschuldeten Wipes im Rahmen. Der Intbuff erlaubt kriegern das sprechen und die Portale verkürzen den Weg zum nächstgelegenem Schmied.

Ein Hexer kann genau zwei Dinge die nützlich sind und bei denen nichts kaputt gehen kann. Seelensteine und Heilsteine. Beides kostet Seelensplitter und so wie Hexer damit geizen, könnte man meinen, dass man einen Seelenstein nur alle 24 Stunden erzeugen kann, nachdem man eine 14-seitige Integralrechnung rückwärts auf arameisch mit den Füßen in Ziegenblut auf einem geweihten Papyros geschrieben hat.


----------



## Derolar (4. Oktober 2010)

Priester Blog:
Wer beim Wort Priester sofort an kauzige ältere Herren denkt deren Lieblingsbeschäftigung darin besteht sich von kleinen Jungen am Knie kratzen zu lassen und dabei höher zu rufen liegt auch bei WoW nicht falsch


----------



## Psalmensang (4. Oktober 2010)

hm, .... ein schaf ....


----------



## Gruftpirscher (4. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wer ist Barlow?



Barlow ist ein WoW - Spieler, der auf seinem Blog schon einige Audio-Blogs zu den einzelnen Klassen in WoW verfasst hat. (nur zu Schamanen und Todesrittern nicht)

Links zum Blog: Barlow

Sein neuestes Wer ist ein Blog zum Thema "Random Dungeons" und wurde schon auf Seite 1 dieses Treads verlinkt.


----------



## c0bRa (4. Oktober 2010)

Problematisch wird es, wenn das Schaf in die Eisfalle läuft. Im Hirn des Kriegers ergibt Minus und Minus Plus und es erteilt den Befehl zum anchargen...


----------



## Venomspree (4. Oktober 2010)

1. "Jetz höhr mal zu du Aushilfspausenclown... nicht mir Comander... wer den heiler verarscht DEr läuft..."
2.Jeder der einen höheren Level oder pvp rang als du hat ist&#65279; ein Hartz-4 Empfänger...jeder darunter ein KACK NOOB der sowieso mal kein plan hat!!
3.Gz mit der Char-erstellung ist der weg zu deinem Erfolgreichen Schurken desen Zomfg Ololol Crit video mit Linkin Park musdik und Schwarzweis intro schon bald auf den Downloadservern dieser Welt zufinden sein wird....
4.Deine Skillung ist die besste... (punkt) Poste sie ins Schurkenform und frage sie nach Meinungen.... Wenn jemand nicht deiner Meinung ist flame ihn... oder seine mutter...
5..... Steht dir sowieso mal jedes Loot zu.. und das gillt auch für "Grüne stoffhosen den Wals 
6.Wer die frage "ob er Pizza mag mit : Mhmm.. Weis nicht.. beantwortet....... für den könnte der Paladin genau die richtige Klasse...
7.Das ist übrigens auch der Grund warum Palas Mittwochs mit den Killquest beginnen... Denn sonst kreigen sie die Mobs nicht bis zum Nächsten Serverdown down...... Außer dem kann man den Schaden des Palains leicht ver dreifachen indem man ihn mit Dornen bufft 


Also wirklich best!

heal???ß


----------



## Avaranji (4. Oktober 2010)

Oh, ein Schaf!… hmm, ein Schaf!?… Schaf?… ein Schaf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flowersun (4. Oktober 2010)

Diszi Priester für besseres Leuchten  

Kann das nur bestätigen xD


----------



## Grobolus (4. Oktober 2010)

schon lange nichtmehr nach seinen Blogs geschaut, 1A finde ich die, welche mit Video sind (Hexer und Priester hab ich noch in errinnerungen, wenn man das noch visuell sieht, da kann man nur lachen. Die rein Audios sind natürlich auch super, allerding fehlt mir da irgendwie was ;-(


----------



## Kinki (4. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich ist aus den meisten seiner Blogs irgendwas hängengeblieben, was mir immer spontan einfällt.

Krieger: "Krieger kennen nur eine Art zu pullen ... Charge!" (und allgemein die mangelnde Intelligenz!)

Jäger: "Aufgabe 1: die Gruppe wipen" - die Peteinstellungen: "hirntot, verbuggt und grenzdebil"

Magier: "Brot, Wasser, Portale und Unfug - und nur letzteres tun sie, ohne sich dreimal bitten zu lassen."

Paladin: weniger speziell ein Zitat als die gesamte Classic-Situation, die mit "Loladin" doch gut zusammengefasst ist.

Druide: "klassenspezifische Grundschizophrenie" - "Hund, Katze, Maus, Schwingschleifer" - "mein Aquarium klingelt gerade"

Hexer: der "Knight Rider-Buff" - "Als Soullink-Hexer tut man im WoW-Forum zwei Dinge: 1. in die Foren der anderen 7 Klassen gehen, die man selbst mit grünem Gear, Disconnect und verbundenen Augen umnatzt und dort Learn To Play posten und 2. Schurkennerfs fordern" - "Captain blaue Wolke ..."

Lediglich beim Schurken- und Priesterblog fällt mir so spontan nichts prägnantes ein.

Und der neue Randomdungeonblog ... ich könnte die gesamten 23 Minuten runterbeten; vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich mittlerweile so lange dabei bin, dass ich alles schon selbst erlebt habe, aber Barlow trifft einfach mit jeder einzelnen Aussage den Nagel auf den Kopf.

Lieblingszitate dort: "Mister rote Grütze", "das war für Hdz", "jeder einzelne Boss stiehlt mir meine Zeit", "doch Moment, die Taktik beinhaltet Warten ...", "entweder du machst Vanish, oder du gehst ins helle Licht, schurkiger Freund ... hat sich für letzteres entschieden!" - "so wie du spielst, kostet Rezzen weniger Mana als Heilen".

Ich denke eben, dass fast jeder von uns diese Randomdungeon-Erfahrungen nachvollziehen kann, weil es kaum noch jemanden gibt, der die Instanzen nicht bis zur kalten Vergasung kennt! Im Unterschied eben zu den früheren Blogs, als man zumindest die Chance hatte, eben keinem Klischee-Schurken, -Magier, -whatever begegnet zu sein, oder eben mangels PvP-Erfahrungen Barlows PvP-Bezüge nicht so sehr nachvollziehen zu können.

Kurz gesagt: die früheren Blogs sprechen viele an, der Dungeon-Blog spricht uns alle an!


----------



## Aurelîas (4. Oktober 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Wer die Frage, ob er Pizza mag, mit "Weiß nicht" beantwortet, Mädchen eklig findet, wem grau zu schrill ist und für wen Papst Benedikt die mit Abstand coolste Sau der nördlichen Hemisphäre ist, für den könnte der Paladin genau die richtige Klasse sein... Der Paladin ist die "Einzelkind-von-reichen-Eltern"-Version des Priesters... XD



Mehr muss ich nicht sagen x)


----------



## Captain Jack (4. Oktober 2010)

seelensteine und heilsteine, beides kostet seelensplitter und so wie hexer damit geizen könnte man meinen, dass man einen seelenstein nur alle 24 Stunden erzeugen kann, nachdem man eine 14seitige Integralrechnung rückwärst auf Arameisch mit den Füßen in Zigenblut auf einen geweihten Papyrus geschrieben hat.
Ich unterstütze daher voll und ganz den zugegebenermaßen, balancetechnisch gesehen nach , gerade wahnwitzigen Vorschlag, das man Seelensplitter auch aus mobs ziehen kann, die man als Hexer solo killen kann.


----------



## Gruftpirscher (4. Oktober 2010)

Mir fällt im Neuen Blog noch einer ein: 

"Käptn Dolchfächer"

*g*

Man trifft doch immer mal wieder Schurken, die so spielen


----------



## Piando (4. Oktober 2010)

Aus dem Hexerblog: "LOOL, Barlow der Nap hat ja mal überhaupt keinen Plan, dass man Unterwasseratmung und Unsichtbarkeit entdecken bufft, damit sie beim purgen des Focustargets statt der Hots zuerst dispellt werden." (Lest das mal nem Nicht-WoW-Spieler vor  )

Und ausm Kriegerblog: "Oh, haut den Priester. Sunder Armor. Oh, haut immer noch den Priester. Sunder Armor. Oh, haut den Priester."

Aber schon allein die Tatsache, das hier viele Barlow wörtlich zitieren können spricht dafür, dass wir ihn eigl alle geil finden


----------



## StormofDoom (4. Oktober 2010)

Aus dem Druidenblog:

Der Moonkin ist das, was dabei herauskommt, wenn ein normaler Druide eine gewöhnliche Feld- Wald- und Wieseneule ordentlich durchbürstet. Macht jetzt bitte nicht den Fehler, euch das bildlich vorzustellen...Ah, verdammt, ihr habts doch getan. Ist es nicht erstaunlich, dass es Situationen gibt, in denen die Vorstellung von Angela Merkel im Baywatch-Bikini das männliche Grundbedürfniss nach Fortpflanzung erhöht, statt es zu senken? Wenn ihr möchtet, dann haltet den MP3-Player jetzt kurz an, um eine fachkundige Stelle anzurufen, die euch dabei helfen, diese beiden Bilder aus dem Kopf zu bekommen...und...meldet euch bei mir, wenn ihr sie gefunden habt.


----------



## Drabush (4. Oktober 2010)

Paladin-Blog:

"Wenn Paladine von Burstdamage reden, bedeutet das das sie Eichhörnchen Twohiten."


----------



## IkilledKenny (4. Oktober 2010)

Das aller geilste ist:

"Wer die Frage ob er Pizza mag mit "Weiß nicht" beantwortet, Mädchen eklig findet, wem Grau zu schrill ist und für wen Papst Benedikt die mit Abstand coolste Sau der nördlichen Hemisphäre ist. Für den könnte der Paladin genau die richtige Klasse sein"

Endgeil^^


----------



## weini13 (4. Oktober 2010)

GANZ KLAR:

"Druiden sind so chillig, als würden sie ihre T1 Schulerstücke in den Buffpausen aufrauchen"

Mein Kumpel zockt DuDu und er ist echt so drauf ^^


----------



## likoria (4. Oktober 2010)

Bist du Schurke? und verlierst ein Duell gegen einen? Flame ihn als Nolifer HardcoreHartz4,gewinnst du ein Duell flame ihn als lowbob...oder wie ging das nochmal ?


----------



## Alostris (4. Oktober 2010)

Zum Hexer Mount: "Hey Alter, nix für ungut aber dein Pony brennt!", bei dem schmeiß ich mich jedes mal aufs neue weg xD


----------



## Baumtobewild (4. Oktober 2010)

Schurke: Gratulation mit der Charakter Herstellung ist der weg zum erfolgreichen Schurken dessen zompfgololol crit video mit linkin park musik und
schwarzweiß Intro schon bald auf den Download Servern dieser Welt zu finden sein wird bereits nah in gänze geebnet.

da muss ich immer wieder heftig lachen xD


----------



## evilskin (4. Oktober 2010)

Gruftpirscher schrieb:


> Barlow ist ein WoW - Spieler, der auf seinem Blog schon einige Audio-Blogs zu den einzelnen Klassen in WoW verfasst hat. (nur zu Schamanen und Todesrittern nicht)



/vote for Schamanen-Blog!


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (4. Oktober 2010)

"Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass Paladine so schreckhaft sind, wie paranoide Schildkröten mit posttraumatischer Belastungsstörung."

"[...] es ist deshalb sehr wichtig hektische Bewegungen sowie lautes Sprechen zu vermeiden, wenn man einen Paladin in der Gruppe hat."

"[...] und deshalb hat Blizzard dem Paladin 2 Skilltrees verpasst, die sich zum Adjektiv "Nützlich" in etwa so verhalten, wie "Prostatavorsorgeuntersuchung" zu angenehm."

"Im PvE hat der Paladin wenigstens dann Unterhaltungswert, wenn er mit Huntern zusammen um Ashkandi würfelt, während der einzige Off-Krieger im Raid, der seit 21 Runs darauf wartet, völlig aufgelöst ins Mikro winselt, weil er weniger DKP hat."


Wie ihr seht finde ich den Paladin-Blog ziemlich lustig, während der (hier schon oft zitierte) Druiden-Blog natürlich auch klasse ist!


MfG

P.S.: Ich hab die jetzt aus dem Kopf zitiert, vl gibts kleine Abweichungen.


----------



## Kabooom254 (4. Oktober 2010)

Talco schrieb:


> Und was können dudus nicht in ihrer beknackten baumgestalt ?
> richtig
> Baumrinde casten
> 
> xD



Das ist eindeutig das Beste von ihm


----------



## IwanNI (4. Oktober 2010)

NiniEngel schrieb:


> "Wer den Heiler verarscht - DER läuft!"



Top! Auch mein Favorit.

Oder der: "Warum ich trotzdem Holy-Priester im PvP umnatz? - Ganz einfach. Weil ich es kann!" (so oder so ähnlich)^^


----------



## Manotis (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja ja Barlow hat schon einen echt guten Sinn für Humor.


----------



## Arichmonde (4. Oktober 2010)

Halten sie mal eben das Salz, mein Aquarium klingelt gerade.


----------



## Amraam (4. Oktober 2010)

"Weibliche Gnom Todesritter mit pinken Zöpfen, das tut doch nicht Not "


----------



## Babrossa (4. Oktober 2010)

Am Besten gefällt mir: oh, ich banish dann den letzen, oh resist,... wipe

Einfach genial xD


----------



## Esda (4. Oktober 2010)

'... und damit meine ich nicht etwas unangenehm, was laut Ärzten genau das werden kann, was als nächstes passiert wenn man vorn übergebeugt in deren Behandlungszimmer mit runtergelassenen Shorts das Klatschen eines Gummihandschuhs vor einer Untersuchung hört, die dort anfängt, wo die Sonne nie scheint und über die man selbst mit vertrauten Freunden nach Cola-Korn bis zum Verlust der Muttersprache nur ungern redet. Nein. Ich meine richtig unangenehm.'


----------



## myxemio (4. Oktober 2010)

> ...und als wir den feinen Lichking dann zum allerersten mal down hatten, und alle nur aufs Loot geierten, hab ich mich zufrieden hingestellt und mir gedacht:
> " Kennst mich noch? hmm? Das war für HDZ!"



*wegschmeisst vor Lachen!*


----------



## Erlania (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich kenn mein Favorit 

Magier können in World of Warcraft 4 Dinge.
Brot, Wasser, Portale und Unfug.
Und nur letzteres tun sie, ohne sich drei mal bitten zu lassen.


Beste


----------



## PantheonX (4. Oktober 2010)

der typ is genial^^

zb "der feral-druide ist so taff wie jack bauer wenn man ihn mit chuck norris ausstofft"


----------



## Pusillin (4. Oktober 2010)

Baum: "Öhhh, der Heal war eigentlich durch."


----------



## Olliruh (4. Oktober 2010)

In andere klassenforen l2p posten und von hexern nerfs fordern 

-schurken block


----------



## Rudi TD (4. Oktober 2010)

"...dann ist der Warheitsgehalt dieser Aussage so hoch wie "Ich habe die Nutzungsbedingungen gelesen."


----------



## pwnytaure (4. Oktober 2010)

Mage Block: Magier sind nzur für 3 Dinge gut: Portale, Wasser und Unfug. Und nur letzteres machen sie gratis.

Hexer Block: Der Destro ist für leute die eigentlich Magier spielen wollten, sich aber beim anblick des Sukkubus dafür entschieden haben Blut aus dem Hirn abzuziehen und es dahin zu leiten wo es mehr spaß haben kann.

Und der Warri Block: Bei einem kompliziertem Pull ist es besser den Krieger in einem anderem raum der Instanz warten zu lassen. Ein Herz für Krieger 

Der typ is echt hammer drauf


----------



## Cruzes (4. Oktober 2010)

Kennst mich noch ? hm ? Das war für HDZ&#65279; !


----------



## Jobbl (4. Oktober 2010)

Einer meiner Fav's ist aus dem Hexerblog ist zwar kein Zitat aber die Namen der Pets fand ich zum totlachen... Ich will auch das mein Leerwandler Osaaaahm oder Holdriöö heißt


----------



## Advokat (4. Oktober 2010)

Mein lieblings teil ist der in dem er beschreibt wie jemand bibelszenen mit ausgestopften frettchen in barbie klomotten nachspielt / seine nachbarn erst fein säuberlichst zerhackt und dann in die beschrifeteten tuppa( schreibt man des so?) steckt

kann mri vll jeamdn nen youtube link von barlows neuestem block schicken find den nich ;S


----------



## Gaming11 (4. Oktober 2010)

"Na na muss ich nix dazu sagen. Merkste selber ne?"


----------



## Thaldor (4. Oktober 2010)

_"Machen wir uns doch nichts vor: Druiden sind irgendwie komisch. Und damit meine ich nicht unbedingt “ha ha!”-komisch, sondern eher so merkwürdig-komisch, wie die Sorte Nachbarn, die um drei Uhr nachts “A Girl From Ipanema” auf Anschlag hochdrehen, um anschließend sämtliche Küchengeräte – nach Größe sortiert – in den Innenhof zu werfen und auf die Frage, warum sie das tun, mit “Halten Sie eben das Salz, mein Aquarium klingelt gerade” zu antworten."
_Barlow's Klassenblog: Druide


----------



## Oarc (4. Oktober 2010)

"Der protection pala hält sich für einen tank und zwar in etwa so wie verhaltensauffällige Personen sich wahlweise für ein Huhn,ein Schwingschleifer,Jesus oder eine Kombination von den dreien halten" xDD


----------



## Onico (4. Oktober 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> "...dann ist der Warheitsgehalt dieser Aussage so hoch wie "Ich habe die Nutzungsbedingungen gelesen."



Haha, dass nen ich geil


----------



## Andoral1990 (4. Oktober 2010)

Die Klassenblogs sind alle genial,könnt mich nicht entscheiden.

Aber ich denke mal den Witz über die durchschnittliche Anzahl an Huntern auf einem handelsüblichen WoW-Server find ich am besten,

Grad mal was in eigener Sache: Wo ist der Edit-Button? 

Wenns geht bitte ne PN an mich, Danke.


----------



## Poseidoom (4. Oktober 2010)

Der ist auch von dem neuen Blog.

'Arthas, .. weißte selber, ne?'


----------



## abe15 (4. Oktober 2010)

"[...] Richturteile wurden damals nur erneuert wenn man auf den Mob einprügelte. Nun prügeln Heiler gemeinhin eher selten mit Nahkampfwaffen auf Mobs herum, sofern der Encounter halbwegs nach Plan läuft. Es sei denn die Raidleitung beschließt, dass das Richturteil eines Protpalas nützlicher ist als seine 600Hp Heals. Dann nämlich steht unser nicht tankender Tank, dessen Ultimate ein Buff ist in Stoff-Leder-Platte Klamotten als Heiler am Boss und klopft mit einer Einhandwaffe auf eben diesen."

- Barlow im neuesten Blog über die Vergangenheit der Paladine in Classic -


----------



## Freddy150 (4. Oktober 2010)

Des geilste war immer noch druide fallen mir grad paar ein stimmt vill net zu 100% aber geil

"der moonkin druide ist eine mischung aus einem normalen druiden der eine normale feld wald oder wiesen eule ordentlich durchbürstet hat 

   Macht jetzt nicht den Fehler euch das Bildlich vorzustellen. Ahh verdammt ihr habt´s doch getan.

 Haltet dem MP3 Player jetzt kurz an um eine fachkundige Stelle anzurufen die euch&#65279; dabei helfen kann diese beiden Bilder aus dem Kopf zu bekommen. Ähmm... und meldet euch bei mir wenn ihr sie gefunden habt. 


moonkin druiden halten sich für dmg caster und als ob die gestalt des Moonkin druiden noch nicht das letze bisschen restwürde im keim ersticken würde, verhalten sich moonkin druiden im pvp ungefähr genauso schlau wie chinesische angelbots ohne angel. PWWWWR Moonfire PWWWWR Moonfire PWWWR Moonfire

: P I love barlow


----------



## Leviathan666 (4. Oktober 2010)

Barlow hat in seinem letzten Blog ganz schön nachgelassen.
Mal gehts ihm zu schnell, dann wieder zu langsam, dann sind ihm alle zu noobig und er sich selbst auch...
Ein trauriger Versuch sich nach langer Zeit mal wieder in Szene zu setzen.

Trotzdem - mein absoluter Lieblingsspruch von Barlow: 
_*"Der Moonkin ist das, was dabei herauskommt, wenn ein normaler Druide eine gewöhnliche Feld-,Wald- und Wiesen-Eule ordentlich durchbürstet. Macht jetzt bitte nicht den Fehler, euch das bildlich vorzustellen… ah, verdammt, ihr habt’s doch getan."*_


----------



## Lórdkníght (4. Oktober 2010)

Brrrrrr, MOONFIRE, brrrrrr, MOONFIRE!!!


----------



## xxardon (4. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaa7C9o__hU der anfang : 10 dinge die du als schurke beachten solltest!

gratulation mit der char.erstellung ist der weg zum erfolgreichen schurken dessen zomfg lol lol lol crit vid. mit linkin park musik und schwarz weiß intro schon bald... 

Linkin Park FTW!!!


----------



## Shizo. (4. Oktober 2010)

brrr moonfire , brr moonfire , brr moonfire


----------



## Augensaft (4. Oktober 2010)

Konsequenz heißt auch Holzwege zu Ende zu gehen!


----------



## SunZeD (4. Oktober 2010)

criblingposien ist für mädchen und stadt finte tuts auch vanish
fals das so richtig geschrieben ist


----------



## Najsh (4. Oktober 2010)

ohne jetzt einzelne Zitate zu nennen - I liked Schurke most xD


----------



## Damokles (4. Oktober 2010)

Also, von diesem Barlow könnte ich eigentlich alles zitieren.
Da ist ma nix schlechtes dabei.

Aber diesen anderen Komiker, der hier ab und zu mal im Forum rumgeistert, 
find ich auch nicht schlecht.
Wie hieß der noch gleich...?

Ach ja! Zam! 





Edit:
Ist nicht bösartig gemeint!
Ich finde nur, dass so manche Zitate einen 
durchaus humuristischen Stellenwert haben.


----------



## Davidor (4. Oktober 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Wer die Frage, ob er Pizza mag, mit "Weiß nicht" beantwortet, Mädchen eklig findet, wem grau zu schrill ist und für wen Papst Benedikt die mit Abstand coolste Sau der nördlichen Hemisphäre ist, für den könnte der Paladin genau die richtige Klasse sein... Der Paladin ist die "Einzelkind-von-reichen-Eltern"-Version des Priesters... XD



Da fehlt der Kontinentaldrift!


----------



## Shizo. (4. Oktober 2010)

"Angela Merkel im Baywatch-Bikini das männliche Grundbedürfnis nach Fortpflanzung erhöht"


----------



## Bjarni (4. Oktober 2010)

*Generation Lich King* Da war dann auch bei mir alles vorbei.

Barlow du bist der Beste !!!!


----------



## Kersyl (4. Oktober 2010)

"...Und wenn ich nocheinmal ~Klickt auf dieses Portal, damit eine Höllenbestie erscheint!~
Lesen muss, schreibe ich 2 seitige referate im Handelschannel über die Konsestenz meines Stuhlgangs."

^^


----------



## Bellthane (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich find eig. den Schurkenblog am Besten. Hab mir den mal mit einem Freund quasi in der Dauerschleife reingezogen.  Man haben die Leute im Zug blöd geschaut, als wir beim Satz:"zomfg lol lol lol crit video mit schwarz-weiss intro und linkin park musik" einfach mal vor lachen abgebrochen sind.


----------



## chowal (4. Oktober 2010)

Lutz die Lasereule ...


----------



## Elito (4. Oktober 2010)

"Brot, Wasser, Portale und Unfug. Und nur letzteres machen sie ohne sich dreimal bitten zu lassen."


----------



## IchbinArzt (4. Oktober 2010)

Im Hexerblog: "Das schöne an Destrocks im PVE ist das sie ordentlich schaden machen. Und glücklicherweise haben sie auch einen mächtigen Skill um agro zu reduzieren..........sterben!"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8QI8zF0Lqis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Doc


----------



## 666Anubis666 (4. Oktober 2010)

NiniEngel schrieb:


> "Wer den Heiler verarscht - DER läuft!"



Immer wieder geil


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (4. Oktober 2010)

Krieger Blog:



> _Der Krieger kennt gemeinhin nur eine Art zu Pullen --> CHARGE !!!!_
> _
> Noch gefährlicher ist es den Krieger mittels Sheeppull zu verwirren. Man muss sich das so vorstellen. Das Kriegerhirn scannt den Raum und nimmt etwa zwei humanoide Mobs gleichzeitig die Zahlgrenze des Kriegers wahr._
> 
> _Hmm Oh ... da hinten .. Da stehen zweit Typen .. Hmm Charge Hmm !!!_


----------



## Bloodangel80 (4. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du jemals fragts wie du deinen Paladin zu spielen hast , frage dich = "Was würden Siegfried und Roy jetzt tun"


----------



## JustMy2Cents (5. Oktober 2010)

Meine Favouriten:

1. Pass mal auf du Aushilfspausenclown - nicht mit Comander! Wer die Heiler verarscht, der läuft.

2. HDR - muss ich nix zu sagen, oder? Ich meine das ganze Ding ist doch in PMS programiert.

3. Gäbe es eine Skale der dümmsten Dinge, die die World of Warcraft Engine vom Programcode her zu einer gegebenen Zeit, rechnerich überhaupt erlaubt und ginge sie von 1-10... Magier würden auf ihr für 19 critten.

4. Aber egal - sie sind nun mal ein Baum und daran lässt sich nicht rütteln.

5. In Altarac: Alle deffen, 2 Holy Palas vor und Drekthar umhauen, danach holen wir die Flagge.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Oktober 2010)

Das das noch keiner geschrieben hat wundert mich jetzt...xD

Schurkenblog:

"Wichtiger Merksatz: Wenn du mit Premeditation > Cold Blood > Ambush > Thistletea > Backstab > Preparation > Cold Blood > Eviscerate Aggro ziehen SOLLTEST...ist der Tank schuld."


Ansonsten meine Favoriten:

Magierblog: "RÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖMS! Pyroblast, crit, Aggro!, Blink, Frostnova, Wipe"
Druidenblog: "Brrr...Moonfire...Brrr...Moonfire...Brr...Moonfire"
Priesterblog: "Blackout procct"
Hexerblog: "Zwar wird der Beastmaster mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit den Lock umbretzen, danach allerdings beim verzweifelten Versuch zu Essen oder sich zu verbinden an den DoTs sterben"


----------



## zerre (5. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB_irrJTU2Q   das ist in meinen augen der beste. es liegt warscheinlich daran das mein priest auch schöner leuchtet


----------



## <<NôGô>> (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag nur "Cpt. Dolchfächer" und "Lutz die Lasereule".

Bei den Spitznamen hats mich so umgebretzelt ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich kenne ja die alten Blogs schon länger und muss mittlerweile ganz klar sagen: Der LFG Blog ist einfach momentan der Beste.

Entweder, weil ich den Rest schon seit Ewigkeiten kenne oder aber, weil ich die alten Zeiten nicht erlebt habe, da ich nunmal Generation WotLK bin 

Seitdem spiele ich regelmäßig Arthas Zivi in HDZ4, lasse mir gerne die Zeit stehlen durch die Bosse im Turm oder lache über den AFK-Check beim Endloskampf in HDS.


Immer, wenn ein Magier sich wundert, warum er so wenig Schaden macht, liegt Unheil in der Luft.


----------



## Rolandos (5. Oktober 2010)

"Ich danke euch fürs Zuschauen", dann ist der Quatsch endlich vorbei.


----------



## Dabow (5. Oktober 2010)

NiniEngel schrieb:


> "Wer den Heiler verarscht - DER läuft!"



Hör mal zu du Aushilfpausenclown, nicht mit Commander ! Wer die Heiler verarscht, der läuft !


----------



## Bellthane (5. Oktober 2010)

Piando schrieb:


> Aus dem Hexerblog: "LOOL, Barlow der Nap hat ja mal überhaupt keinen Plan, dass man Unterwasseratmung und Unsichtbarkeit entdecken bufft, damit sie beim purgen des Focustargets statt der Hots zuerst dispellt werden." (Lest das mal nem Nicht-WoW-Spieler vor  )



Ich finde seinen Tonfall dabei auch so geil.  Ich musste mir die Stelle auch öfters anhören, damit ich weiß was er damit meinte.



likoria schrieb:


> Bist du Schurke? und verlierst ein Duell gegen einen? Flame ihn als Nolifer HardcoreHartz4,gewinnst du ein Duell flame ihn als lowbob...oder wie ging das nochmal ?



Das geht ungefähr so: Jeder der einen höheren Level oder PVP-Rang als du hat ist ein Hartz 4 Empfänger
Jeder darunter ist ein Kacknoob der sowieso mal keinen Plan hat.

Edit: Cool ist auch noch: 

5tens: Alle wollen deine Crits wissen!
Die einzige gültige Kommunkiationsform zum mitteilen von Crits beginnt entweder mit der Präfix "Ey Lol" oder "omfg" dann dem Critwert und endet wieder mit Ey. Übe das!


----------



## c0bRa (5. Oktober 2010)

Eine der wundervollsten Situationen im PvP ist es, wenn der Affliction Lock auf einen großen roten Leuchtehunter trifft. Zwar wird der Beastmaster zwar mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichleit den Lock umbretzeln, danach allerdings unter verzweifelten Versuchen sich zu bandagieren oder zu essen an den DoTs verrecken. Das Ergebnis: Ein toter Hunter und ein toter Warlock. Die klassische Win-Win-Situation...


----------



## soul6 (8. Oktober 2010)

Also ich fand ja sowieso alle zum schreien, doch in cata werd ich wieder die Kinderreime auswendig lernen :
"ist es kalt lass es stehen; 
taumelt es, weitergehen;
lass das schäfchen machen sein schläfchen;
und wirf auf schweinchen keine steinchen !

und immer dran denken, den Reim auf die Hand schreiben 


lg
randy


----------



## homi19 (8. Oktober 2010)

Allso vom neusten Blog "Random Dungeons" gefällt mir der name :"Lars die Lasereule" oda so ;D


----------



## RedShirt (8. Oktober 2010)

Lutz!

Lutz die Lasereule.

Hab mich so nach Barlow mal im DF vorgestellt (lvl 50 rum).

Zurück kam "pew pew"


----------



## Sentury (8. Oktober 2010)

Druidenblg:
" .... oder sie sind dermassen Oberchillig, dass man meinen könnte sie würden in den Buff-Pausen ihre T1 Schulterschtüke Aufrauchen." 



Druiden T1 Schultern:
http://www.buffed.de/fileadmin/models/wow/wowsample.php?loadType=3&referenceId=32016&locale=de


----------



## _Asfalot_ (8. Oktober 2010)

Sehr geil find ich auch folgende Stelle:

"... die das Prinzip des Teamplays in etwa so gut verinnerlicht haben , wie ein dressierter Nackmul die Heissenbergsche Unschärferelation." -> Egal ob BG oder 1k Winter .... es trifft immer wieder zu :-)



Ansonsten lach ich mich jedes mal bei der Stelle im Priestervideo schlapp wo es um die Buffzone für Unterwasseratmung in Tanaris geht und der Priester im Bild auftaucht mit der Sprechblase "Pfleger? Sauerstoff! Schnell!"


----------



## Anilayakz (8. Oktober 2010)

**SSSSSSSSSRÖÖMMMMS*

*Geistheiler.


----------



## Bipun (8. Oktober 2010)

Barlow: Aber ich habe eine noch bessere anwedungsmöglichkeit für deinen todesgriff beim nächsten pull

der dk: was denn?? 0o

barlow: DU LÄSST IHN!

"der schurke an sich, und du im besonderen, ist a:true und b:evil"

"BÄÄM pyroblast,crit, aggro, blink, frostnova, WIPE!"

"die fähigkeiten von ick und crick lernt man beim ersten mal meistens im liegen" 

"Wichtiger Merksatz: Wenn du mit Premeditation > Cold Blood > Ambush > Thistletea > Backstab > Preparation > Cold Blood > Eviscerate Aggro ziehen SOLLTEST...ist der Tank schuld."


----------



## MayoAmok (8. Oktober 2010)

"...und während meiner Ban-Pause logge ich auf einen Zweitaccount und kille auf einem französichen Rollenspiel-Server Blutelfen im Startgebiert!"

Hexer-Blog


----------



## Refaser (8. Oktober 2010)

ogoogo - Random Dungeon Blog 

irgendwie habe ich mir das auch schon angewöhnt =)


----------



## Sultanks (8. Oktober 2010)

das vom soullink hexer ist auch geil ^^ die typische pvp rota :
fear , dot ,dot ,dot, drain life,fear, drain life, skill coil, spucken , auslachen XD


----------



## Grimbär (1. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube er heist Malte oder Torben.... aber ich glaube doch eher Malte...
Malte sitzt allein in einem Büro unter einer Neonröhre die nervenaufreibend brumt und der einzig schlechte Tag den er in seinem Leben hatte, war als er in der Walldorfschule Seinen namen tanzen musste. :-P


----------



## Galanhead (1. Februar 2011)

Ganz klar den Krieger Blog....

(liegt auch daran das ich einen Krieger spiele)

Und das schärfste war "der Krieger schwört das sich der Stuhl beim wegdrehen bewegt hat"

Da lag ich auf dem Boden.......

Ach ja und der pull der Kriegers *CHARGE*............................_Wipe_......


----------



## Qwalle (1. Februar 2011)

Mein persönlicher Liebling stammt aus dem Hexerblock:

..gäbe es da nicht den Soul-Link-Hexer:
Der Soul-Link-Hexer füttert sein Pet mit Magiern und bekommt Schutzgeld von Ilidan.



Habe ich grad erst gehört und habe Tränen gelacht 



Sultanks schrieb:


> das vom soullink hexer ist auch geil ^^ die typische pvp rota :
> fear , dot ,dot ,dot, drain life,fear, drain life, skill coil, spucken , auslachen XD



Oh ja - auch sehr groß


----------



## -Migu- (1. Februar 2011)

Ein Spruch den ich immer wieder brauche:

"Wer den Heiler verarscht, der läuft"  oder "So wie du spielst kostet rezzen weniger Mana als heilen."

Ansonsten find ich alle Barlow Blogs geil. 

/vote 4 Schamanen und Todesritter Blog!!!


----------



## disconnect12 (20. November 2012)

Beste: Typ A hat einen Namen wie powersniper und spielt zusammen mit seinem Schurken-Freund Shadow Death und Schattenpriester Facemeltor bei der Gilde Lords of Ownage (habs nicht richtig verstanden)


----------



## dandolor (20. November 2012)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Ein Spruch den ich immer wieder brauche:
> 
> "Wer den Heiler verarscht, der läuft"  oder "So wie du spielst kostet rezzen weniger Mana als heilen."
> 
> ...



Den Dk blog gibts hier


----------



## floppydrive (20. November 2012)

disconnect12 schrieb:


> Beste: Typ A hat einen Namen wie powersniper und spielt zusammen mit seinem Schurken-Freund Shadow Death und Schattenpriester Facemeltor bei der Gilde Lords of Ownage (habs nicht richtig verstanden)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dandolor (20. November 2012)

Den Schamanen gibts hier, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das von Barlow ist und es ist nur als text.


----------



## Virikas (20. November 2012)

gallatin8 schrieb:


> PS: Irgendwie beunruhigend das ich die alle auswendig kann.......



OK ok .. ich soll keine Threadnekromatnie betreiben, aber beim (erneuten) lesen fiel mir bei obigem Satz auf:
Shit.. ich kann nicht nur die Sprüche auswendig, sondern weiss sogar wie Barlow sie intoniert .oO

WTF??


----------



## Doofkatze (20. November 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Threadnekromatnie



Ich glaube, das es Themen gibt, die davon ausgeschlossen sind.

Klar ist es heutzutage blöd, sich explizit darüber aufzuregen, das Anzu auch im 58. Versuch nicht gedroppt ist, dafür muss man bestimmt kein altes Thema zurückholen. Dennoch ist das Thema heute so neu wie damals. Man kann halt immer noch drüber lachen^^


----------



## Eyora (20. November 2012)

dandolor schrieb:


> Den Dk blog gibts hier



Ich dachte das wäre ein Fake. Und wäre Barlows Blogs nur nachempfunden.


----------



## Doofkatze (20. November 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Ich dachte das wäre ein Fake. Und wäre Barlows Blogs nur nachempfunden.




gzaal ist Barlows Youtube-Kanal. Außerdem finde ich seine Stimme doch schon recht unverkennbar^^

Er heißt nunmal George Zaal.


----------



## lilading (20. November 2012)

[font=Arial, Tahoma, Verdana, sans-serif]Es fängt ja schon mal damit an, dass der nicht wie alle anderen Kinder brav 20 Level lang weisse Questrewards sammeln und sich – OHNE Reittier – durch Questgebiete geschätzter Saarlandgröße knödeln muss um irgendwelche Ohren heckenlebender Bodenbeutelbrüter zu sammeln, die dort nicht nur so häufig sind wie wildlebende Thomsongazellen in Castrop-Rauxel, sondern deren Anatomie auch nur bei gefühlten 3 Promille der Exemplare überhaupt Ohren vorgesehen hat. *Nein! Die Herren Todesritter werden im Todesritter Ballparadies groß. Und gegen das Todesritter Startgebiet ist das Teletubbie Land die Bronx im KKK Outfit.*[/font]
[font=Arial, Tahoma, Verdana, sans-serif]*
*[/font]
[font=Arial, Tahoma, Verdana, sans-serif]*da hab ich mich absolut weggehauen *[/font]


----------



## Darshol (20. November 2012)

Ein Name wie Donnerhall : KNOCHENJOCKEL ! ^^
Oder: Mein Name ist XYZ, 50k EP und n blaues Schwert.


----------



## Matze83 (21. November 2012)

Barlows Todesritter blog ist (meiner Meinung nach) der beste von allen. 
Und das hier sind die für mich 3 geilsten Ausschnitte daraus (angefangen mit Platz 3)!^^

*Platz 3:* 
*Antimagic Shell* ...Ende der Aufzählung!
 	Ham die das Ding irgendwann mal Nachts in nem Shopping-Sender verkauft?*
 	"Diese einmalige Fähigkeit ist nicht** im Handel erhältlich!"
* Magieschaden kommt --> *Antimagic Shell*
 	Meleeschaden kommt --> *Antimagic Shell*
 	sieht nach Regen aus --> *Antimagic Shell*
 Rdy check --> *Antimagic Shell

Platz 2: *
 	Dann - endlich das kleine erlösende Fenster das sich meinem Schicksal ergeben bestätigte...*"lets roll!" 
* Der Ladebalken bewegte sich hemisch langsam und wieder betete ich mein Mantra:* 
 "Bitte! ...Bitte Nicht!"
* 	Die kleinen Kästchen meines Gruppeninterfaces füllten sich... _Schattenpriester / Schurke / Magier... _es fehlte 
 nur noch der Tank...! Und dann sah ich diese verhängnissvolle Farbe... 
*...diese verdammte Farbe...
 "ROT" 
*Ein Name wie *"Donnerhall" *liess das Blut in meinen Adern gefrieren...
 *..."Knochenjockel"...


 Platz 1: 
**Ragi *Hc* - * *Dieser kleine kokelnde Mistfink...!* 
 	"Ich eiere wie immer in eher suboptimalen tries dem Raidende entgegen als *"Grandmaster R"* beschliesst mich flach zu legen. 
*>**Hektik im Teamspeak**<* 
 	...*Druide hat Cooldown*...
 Mir schwarn böses und dann poppt das 
*"Fi** dich Fenster"* auf:
*"Todesritter Haumichblau" *will dich wiederbeleben. 
_Willst du annehmen?_ 
*...scheiss die Wand an... will ich?"  *



Hoffe mal, dass es bald en neuen blog von Barlow gibt ..."Der Mönch"...! 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen: *Fermina (Blackmoore, Horde) *


----------



## Wolfmania (21. November 2012)

Ganz klare Favos:
"Druiden sind irgendwoe komisch, und damit meine ich nicht unbedingt "ha ha" komisch, sondern irgendwie so merkwürdig komisch, wie die sorte nachbarn die um 3 uhr nachts 'the girl from ipanema' auf anschlag hochdrehen um anschliessend sämtliche küchengeräte nach grösse sortiert in den innenhof zu werfen, und auf die frage, warum sie das tun, mit: "halten sie eben das salz, mein aquarium klingelt grade", zu antworten."

"Und was können dudus nicht in ihrer beknackten baumgestalt ? richtig - Baumrinde casten."

"Wenn man an heilen denkt, wo genau kommt einem da ein stück Holz in den Sinn..?"


----------



## LarsW (21. November 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Ganz klare Favos:
> "Druiden sind irgendwoe komisch, und damit meine ich nicht unbedingt "ha ha" komisch, sondern irgendwie so merkwürdig komisch, wie die sorte nachbarn die um 3 uhr nachts 'the girl from ipanema' auf anschlag hochdrehen um anschliessend sämtliche küchengeräte nach grösse sortiert in den innenhof zu werfen, und auf die frage, warum sie das tun, mit: "halten sie eben das salz, mein aquarium klingelt grade", zu antworten."



THIS!


----------



## Doofkatze (21. November 2012)

Der Versuch einen Paladin zu töten ist dementsprechend etwa so unterhaltsam und kurzweilig, wie das Vorhaben der eigenen Mutter mittels einer aus dem japanischen übers aramäische ins deutsche übersetzten Bedienungsanleitung, die Funktionsweise eines Kernspintomographen per Scharade beizubringen. Oder um es anders zu sagen: Paladine vergessen einfach unglaublich oft zu sterben.


----------



## Mondenkynd (21. November 2012)

Der Priester : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB_irrJTU2Q

Der erste den ich damals gesehen habe und immer noch der coolste.


----------



## Sano (21. November 2012)

Psalmensang schrieb:


> hm, .... ein schaf ....



kurz und bündig. eines der besten!

Gruß Sano


----------



## Neiranus (21. November 2012)

Pet-Heal-Gear für Hunter ^^


----------



## ichigoleader (21. November 2012)

...und Disziplin für übrige Punkte und schöner Leuchten, dementsprechend reihen sich Disziplin-Priester außerhalb der Arena auf einer Liste mit Dingen deren Existenz noch nicht eindeutig bewiesen wurde,
knapp zwischen dem Yeti und Lindsey Lohans Schamempfinden ein.
Das macht es für mich an dieser Stelle auch äußerst schwierig eine hinreichende der Rolle des Disziplin-Priesters im PvE und PvP abzuliefern. 
Doch ich wäre nicht Barlow hätte dafür nicht eine ganz pragmatische Lösung: ich lasse es einfach!


----------



## ichigoleader (21. November 2012)

oh oh oh noch einer, 
hmm haut meinen Priester, Sunder Armor, 
hmm haut immer noch meinen Priester, Sunder Armor,
hmm haut mein Priester...


----------



## Dalfi (22. November 2012)

......solange sie als DD unterwegs sind ist alles ok, dann machen sie das selbe wie alle Melees,
- Keinen Schaden
- Kicks verpeilen 
- und in voidzones Campen .....



aus dem DK Blog


----------



## Tinkerballa (22. November 2012)

"... der das Konzept des Teamplays so sehr verinnerlicht hat, wie ein dressierter Nacktmull die Heisenbergsche Unschärferelation"

Best ever!

Edit: Und noch: "Antimaterie wäre sicher auch eine total töffige Energiequelle - würde sie einen nicht bei unsachgemäßer Benutzung zusammen mit sämtlicher Biomasse im Umkreis von einhundert Kilometern ins nächstbeste Paralleluniversum befördern"


----------



## LarsW (22. November 2012)

Meine persönlichen Top 3-

Platz 3:
"_Einzig getoppt wird das Ganze noch von Holy Priestern auf Rollenspielservern.

"Seid gegrüßt Edler Krieger, man nennt mich Tarion von den Engeln des ewigen Lichts. Es heiß ihr führt mit scharfer Klinge eine Gruppe wackerer Helden durch die finsteren Tiefen des Schattenlabyrinths bis hin zu Murmur. Darf ich Euch zur Seite stehen und Kraft meines Glaubens in Übereinstimmung mit der Prophezeihung dafür sorgen, dass Euer Blut so zäh wird wie Teer wird, und das Euch vom Herrn verliehene Leben nicht mehr Imstande ist, aus Eurem Körper zu weichen, solange mein Herz schlägt?"

*Üargh Alter - geh doch einfach gepflegt sterben!*_

Platz 2:
_
"Mein absoluter Lieblingssatz von Restro-Druiden ist aber ein Satz, dessen Wahrheitsgehalt nur von Bill Clintons "Ich hatte niemals eine sexuelle Beziehung mit Miss Lewinsky" unterboten wird. Er lautet: "Hm, der Heal war eigentlich durch..."_

..und unangefochten auf Platz 1:

*"Der zweite Buff der Kategorie „nett gemeint“ ist „Unterwasseratmung“, den man zwar immer gebufft bekommt, während man mitten in Tanaris, 50 Kilometer entfernt von auch nur der geringsten Pfütze gerade wieder dabei ist irgendwelche Geier umzuboxen, aber nie dann, wenn man gegen 3 Level höhere Nagas in unter Wasser in verwinkelten Schiffsrümpfen kämpft, bei denen man genau dann feststellt, dass sie einen netzen können, wenn der Atmungsbalken auf Null ist und man noch 30 Meter unter der Oberfläche ist. Ich gebe allerdings zu, dass das auch daran liegen könnte, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, einen Warlock  in einem Gebiet mit 3 Level höheren Nagas unter Wasser in verwinkelten Schiffsrümpfen anzutreffen stark sinkt, wenn dieser nicht gerade eine Quest hat, die es beinhaltet 3 Level höhere Nagas unter Wasser in verwinkelten Schiffsrümpfen zu töten."*


----------

